# Nursing Home Visit - Does anyone have



## AprilSueMadison (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone have an auditing tool or suggestion for Nursing Home Visits?  Codes 99307 -99310?  If so, can you email it to me at jkelley@theskincancercenters.com

Thank you.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 3, 2013)

You can use the same auditing tool as you use for any of your E&M visits, just follow the guidelines regarding the key components for nursing homve visits found in CPT.  We don't use a special tool for each visit type.  

Check your MAC to see if they have any particular guideines with regards to billing nursing home visits. Ours (NHIC) has a section within our E&M billing guide that addresses NH visits.


----------



## hudiknight (Jul 17, 2013)

Wouldn't you use 99304-99305 for an initial nursing home visit patient? (without  modifier "A1" which  indicates the attending physician visit). The 99307-99310 are for subsequent visits.  Also, do you distinguish between those patients classified as "Skilled" under Medicare Part A vs those classified as Long Term Care even though they are in the same nursing home building??  That confuses me....some patients are classified as "skilled" so should we use the POS code 31? and those classified as Long Term Care would need POS code 32?


----------



## Denjen4207 (Apr 19, 2016)

did you ever get a reply?  I'd love to have that auditing tool as well!  denise.Jenkins@evhealth.net


----------



## Denjen4207 (Apr 19, 2016)

thanks for information, it is greatly appreciated!





Pam Brooks said:


> You can use the same auditing tool as you use for any of your E&M visits, just follow the guidelines regarding the key components for nursing homve visits found in CPT.  We don't use a special tool for each visit type.
> 
> Check your MAC to see if they have any particular guideines with regards to billing nursing home visits. Ours (NHIC) has a section within our E&M billing guide that addresses NH visits.


----------

